
Show HN: The JSON processor jq in the browser with emscripten - fiatjaf
https://github.com/fiatjaf/jq-web
======
fiatjaf
Live demo: [https://fiatjaf.alhur.es/jq-web/](https://fiatjaf.alhur.es/jq-
web/)

